# 94 6.5 turbo diesel, send it baCK OR KEEP IT??



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

I recently bought a 94 3500 quad cab 3500 4x4 with the 6.5 turbo diesel. I've seen all the past threads about blowing head gaskets and turbos and injection pumps. Knowing all this I went to look at the truck. It has 170,000 miles on it. Real pretty truck, Chattanooga custom. Clean from top to bottom, Someone had the dash torn apart to put a radio in it, only major defect i could find. Drives sraight as an arrow, got on the highway and floored it, it took off, 85-90 mph in a hurry, Only problem was the fluids, tranny was was brownish but didn't smell burnt and the oil was quite drity. After a tranny flush an oil change, and a car fax report I bought it. 
NOW IT GETS BAD
On the way home it ran great, flew up a big hill on the highway that my 2500 with the 350 dogs it on. Then it died in the driveway. Wound up puting 2 batteries in it(dealer paid for it) Alternator checked out good, so puzzled I went on driving it. Towed my skidsteer with it(lots of power), put a couple hundred miles on it and bang she's dead again. Out of the blue it wont go over 10 mph, and there's this awful blue smoke pouring out of it. After leting it sit it ran good for about 6 blocks and did the same thing again and smoke began to trickle out of the steering column. I've only had the truck a few days. Now I have a loaner from the dealer and it's at one of the best diesle shops in the city. A friend of mine a mechanic opened the passenger door and noticed it dropped a 1/2 in and said it's a sign the truck is beat, is that true. The truck was listed as private use untill 97 and had 44,000 miles on it, then was sold to someone in NewJersey, was listed as commercial vehicle and had 130,000 miles put on it since 97 then I found it in Albany NY with 170,000 miles on it. It had been hit in the left rear in june of 2000 but the truck drives great. Now I have the choice to get back the truck I traded in and my money back(truck is a ticking time bomb wont last much longer) or keep this truck. Dealer has agreed to fix the truck as long is it doesnt make the sale worthless to him regardless of if it's a waranteed part or not. I still have the option if it's not waranteed and he wont fix it I could fix it and keep the truck. I read on here I could expect this engine to live about 250-300,000 miles. Would you keep this truck or get my refund and find another.!

Sorry for the length but i wanted you to be able to base you opinion on all I know about this truck, I'll know exactly whats wrong by the end of the day Monday any opinion is appreciated.Thanks
Casey:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The average 6.5 lives about 200K,so yours is getting up there,I know they can run to 300K,with proper maintance,and care,but few will.I have seen way to many dead at 10K,30K or less,blown head gaskets,cracked blocks,broken head bolts,ETC..


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

With that many miles, I wouldnt want to gamble with that engine either. If the price is good enough, either swap it to a gas job, or have them install a new 6.5, maybe you can split the cost or something.
If not, take your money back, and go shopping again.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

What did you decide Casey?


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Well no real decision yet. The great mechanic the dealer sent the truck to can't figure out what's wrong with it. It's on it's way to a gm dealer here that works on bigger Chevys like the 6500 dumps etc. I was all set to dump the truck and get my money back but the dealer that sold the truck to me has decided he's going to fix the truck no matter what the cost. Seeing as this was an as is deal with no warranty and he's willing to get the truck fixed I'm going to stick with it as long as he doesn't back out on me and not fix it.

I talked with GM the engine is $6000 before tax. If this dealer pays to have the engine installed it'll cost him almost as much as I paid for the truck. I paid a little over $8200 after tax etc.

The frame of the truck is in beautiful condition, and the truck was under coated and rust proffed since it was originally bought so the truck it'self is real solid. I think it's worth fixing but the decision isn't totally mine since I'm not paying for the repair. I'll let you know what happens in the next few days. Thank you for the replies!
Casey


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Hey Casey, it sounds to me like you may have an electrical problem. If you could check the codes, I could tell you more possitively. A likely culprit is the FSD (Fuel solenoid driver) module, on top of the pump. These fail quite often, but you are out of the 120,000 mile warranty on that. I've never owned a 6.5, but almost bought one this summer, so I did a fair amount of research on them, deciding that I could stick to my gassers until I finished school. A great resource for these trucks is The 6.2L/6.5L Diesel page. I was skeptical (15 bucks for year membership, page and forum) at first, but said, what the heck, I want to be thorough, and these guys are on the ball. Fanatics about these motors, and very helpful. I would recommend a membership to you, if you decide to keep this truck. Also check out hppt://www.kennedydiesel.com as there is a link on there, which will tell you how to check your codes on your '94 without a code reader. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Marcus


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Marcus
Thankyou for the link I already looked at some of the threads, however I haven't been to kennedy Diesel yet, I did see the link in a few of the posts though. 

I can't read the codes though because the truck is at yet another repair shop. The GM dealer was booked untill after Christmas so they recomended a diesel specialty shop. All they do is diagnose problems with diesel engines. The mechanic thinks there is more then one problem, neither very serious though. One to do with fuel delivery and another electrical problem. They're waiting for some special computer to arrive to check the truck out thoroughly. The funny thing is though these guys rarely actualy fix the problem, they're going to tell the machanic who first looked at the truck what's wrong and how to fix it and ship it back to him.
Casey


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The FSD is actually mounted on the pump, under the "intake" plenum. It doesnt sould like a FSD problem, when they go bad the truck either usually a no start stalling issue. I know cause it happened to me over the summer. The 6.5's will lunch an injector pump about every 50K like was mentioned earlier. Mine didnt need the entire pump, but under warranty they dont replace just the FSD.
I will cruise the 6.2-6.5 page and see what I can find.
Dino


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Here is what I found about excessive smoke. It also mentioned a cracked piston, but I doubt that would come and go. I will continue scanning my disc and see what else I find.
Dino
Excessive black smoke is usually due to a low boost pressure. Have the dealer check the boost level. When talking to the service counter, explain this problem as an emissions issue not a routine driveability issue. 
Followup From: Dudley, 
Thanks, 
Are you saying it is something that can be adjusted, or that it needs to be replaced? 
Thanks again, 
[email protected] 
Hi Dudley, 
A low boost level could be due to a bad vacuum line, wastegate solenoid, electric vacuum control solenoid, wiring problem, or the PCM itself. 
Look at the plastic vacuum line running between the wastegate solenoid to the electric control solenoid. This line can wear on a sharp edge and lose vacuum.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Marcus
You were right on the Money. The mechanic got a code for the pump but dug a little deeper and found that the soleniod was bad. They couldn't find any electrical problem though.

Dino 
Thanks for taking the time to check on that. 

Other then the soilenoid the mechanic said the truck runs very strong. However I'm going to send it to GM and have the compression and the Damper checked. I've been told that the damper was the reason a lot of these engines had cracked blocks, and broken crankshafts. Is there anything else I should look for on this truck. The turbo seemed pretty clean the was no sign of alot of dirt or excessive oil. 

I'm off to florida for a cruise tomorrow so when I get back I'll let you guys know what they said about the compression and anything else they find. Oh yeah I'm going to keep the truck...You guys know so much about these trucks and so did the people on the diesel page that fixing it should be a breeze.
Thanks for all the replies
Casey


----------

